# My awesome idea...



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rebel you are one crazy dude!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

beastin


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you need an infomercial. 
Buy the fletched penicial today. It will speed up your writing and your homework will be done faster!:wink:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea rite goofing off will b done faster lol jk yup single most greatest accomplishment, tonight walk up to the 12 ring and stick it in it lol


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but just about every archery shop I've been to has a fletched pen or pencil.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah i have several arrow pens they are still cool though.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i feel bad now... jkjk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks sweet


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had a fletched pen before but never a flecthed pencil.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i made one of those and tied a rubber band around the pointy end and can shoot it through a pizza box and it also pierces skin!!


----------



## HoytShooter30X (Nov 13, 2011)

I have done that twice before. They are pretty awesome and everyone at school thinks its the holy grail


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> i feel bad now... jkjk


I've never seen one. I give ya thumbs up anyways!


----------



## Teamhoyt! (Oct 6, 2011)

i take old arrows and cut them down to like 6 inches and then glue the tip of the pen inside it.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i got about 6 of those around my house not very hard to make


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, I took a leftover piece of an arrow, the piece that was cut off from it and fletched it, put a nock in it, and then fitted the inside of a pen into it so that I had a pen.
I then found a pen cap that fit the arrow shaft and used that as the pen cap, although once I just used another really short piece of arrow for the cap but it didnt work perfectly. the pen/arrow looked pretty cool. I still got it but it ran out of ink


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, I took a leftover piece of an arrow, the piece that was cut off from it and fletched it, put a nock in it, and then fitted the inside of a pen into it so that I had a pen.
> I then found a pen cap that fit the arrow shaft and used that as the pen cap, although once I just used another really short piece of arrow for the cap but it didnt work perfectly. the pen/arrow looked pretty cool. I still got it but it ran out of ink


I made one of those but mine fell out of my quiver at a 3d shoot


----------

